# Report Issues Here



## pjk (Sep 2, 2017)

Please report any bugs, issues, forum suggestions, concerns, etc. in this thread here. Often times if an issue isn't reported, we don't know it exists. We rely on the community to report bugs and make suggestions that make the community a better and more useful resource for everyone. Please reply here or PM me directly if you have any suggestions, concerns, or bugs to report. 

We're constantly trying to improve to build a better community for us all.

Thanks!


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 2, 2017)

How about the youtube embeds, you know what's wrong with them?


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> How about the youtube embeds, you know what's wrong with them?


These should be fixed as of today, apologies about the delay in resolving that. Are you still noticing any issues? If so, please post the link. Thanks.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 4, 2017)

(Not sure if this counts as an actual issue.) Disabling italics inside code tags would be pretty nice, because sometimes I have code that's iterating over an array (as in array[i]), and that gets mangled by the BBCode parser.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 18, 2018)

Thread merging happens very often on this forum, but oftentimes a thread's title contains information not in the post body, and when the thread gets merged into a bigger thread, that information is lost. Unless the original thread title is completely uninformative (e.g. stuff like "help?????"), it would be a good idea to include the original thread title in the moved post.


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Thread merging happens very often on this forum, but oftentimes a thread's title contains information not in the post body, and when the thread gets merged into a bigger thread, that information is lost. Unless the original thread title is completely uninformative (e.g. stuff like "help?????"), it would be a good idea to include the original thread title in the moved post.


Noted and will discuss this further with other moderators. Thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

I do not know if someone has mentioned this or not but I was trying to look at the Forum Rules and ever time I press it it says Error 404... Is there anything that I can do to fix that on my end? or is it just site related? Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## pjk (Apr 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I do not know if someone has mentioned this or not but I was trying to look at the Forum Rules and ever time I press it it says Error 404... Is there anything that I can do to fix that on my end? or is it just site related? Thank you very much in advance for your help.


Fixed, thanks for reporting this.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

pjk said:


> Fixed, thanks for reporting this.


You are welcome and thank you for fixing it.


----------



## Wally (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is a problem of my own, but every time I try to change my avatar, the browser crashes immediately after I clicked on the "choose file". I tried Chrome, Firefox, and Edge, all the same. Thanks!

Edit:
Well, it worked when I switched to Linux from Windows, might be something wrong with the Windows?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 26, 2018)

Wally said:


> the browser crashes immediately





Wally said:


> Well, it worked when I switched to Linux from Windows, might be something wrong with the Windows?


This is very definitely a problem with your computer and not the website. Random stab in the dark: maybe you have a hard drive failure of some sort and it's causing the file picker to crash.


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2018)

Wally said:


> I'm not sure if this is a problem of my own, but every time I try to change my avatar, the browser crashes immediately after I clicked on the "choose file". I tried Chrome, Firefox, and Edge, all the same. Thanks!


Have you tried to reboot your computer and try again? I can't replicate the issue and haven't had any others mention this issue.


----------



## Wally (Aug 3, 2018)

pjk said:


> Have you tried to reboot your computer and try again? I can't replicate the issue and haven't had any others mention this issue.


Sorry for the delay, I did some research and found it's actually a bug with the Windows File Explorer that's causing the crash, thanks!


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 21, 2018)

i searched "cut between corners and edges mbld" and it lead me to page 69 (gigiddy) of the mbld discussion thread, but when i clicked (left click, not wheel click or anything) it showed me as if logged out
I tried to replicate it searching this thread and everything was fine, the only difference i can come up with is that this is the last page of a thread, and the first
clicking log in again from the thread not only would be anoying but it didnt work, nor refreshing


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 21, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> i searched "cut between corners and edges mbld" and it lead me to page 69 (gigiddy) of the mbld discussion thread, but when i clicked (left click, not wheel click or anything) it showed me as if logged out


Might be due to the search engine returning the HTTP link to the site rather than HTTPS, and you're only logged in to the HTTPS site. I see this with some of the links from some wiki pages too.

Maybe it's time to start doing automatic HTTPS redirects?


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> i searched "cut between corners and edges mbld" and it lead me to page 69 (gigiddy) of the mbld discussion thread, but when i clicked (left click, not wheel click or anything) it showed me as if logged out
> I tried to replicate it searching this thread and everything was fine, the only difference i can come up with is that this is the last page of a thread, and the first
> clicking log in again from the thread not only would be anoying but it didnt work, nor refreshing


Are you using the Xenforo search engine or the Google search engine?



xyzzy said:


> Might be due to the search engine returning the HTTP link to the site rather than HTTPS, and you're only logged in to the HTTPS site. I see this with some of the links from some wiki pages too.
> 
> Maybe it's time to start doing automatic HTTPS redirects?


This would be an issue. When do you see this issue happening so I can replicate?


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 22, 2018)

pjk said:


> This would be an issue. When do you see this issue happening so I can replicate?


I thought I'd seen it happen somewhat recently, but I can't reproduce it either. (It looks like the "old" URLs for the old forum software already automatically redirect to HTTPS, and the vast majority of the newer links are already HTTPS.)


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 22, 2018)

pjk said:


> Are you using the Xenforo search engine or the Google search engine?
> 
> 
> This would be an issue. When do you see this issue happening so I can replicate?


the google one, only now i've noticed there is a site search tab


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> the google one, only now i've noticed there is a site search tab


Soon I will be replacing the search with Elasticsearch which should provide much much better results.

In terms of it logging you out, has this issue always happened or did it just start? Does it happen in all browsers?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey @pjk, I just wanted to point out that (a) the search engine is not working at the moment, and (b) when you press on a members profile, and click on the "Posting" button it comes up with the same error code as that with the search engine. The error code is 
"Oops! We ran into some problems.
A server error occurred. Please try again later."​Thanks in advance for checking on it, and (since I believe in you to fix it) thanks for fixing it : )
​


----------



## pjk (Sep 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @pjk, I just wanted to point out that (a) the search engine is not working at the moment, and (b) when you press on a members profile, and click on the "Posting" button it comes up with the same error code as that with the search engine. The error code is
> "Oops! We ran into some problems.
> A server error occurred. Please try again later."​Thanks in advance for checking on it, and (since I believe in you to fix it) thanks for fixing it : )
> ​


Please try now. Will try to prevent that from happening again. Let me know your feedback on it's accuracy.


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

Cannot enter comp through the other link, I had to reply under the competition


----------



## pjk (May 12, 2019)

SpiFunTastic said:


> Cannot enter comp through the other link, I had to reply under the competition


What issue were you having entering it through the competition website?


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

Not able to enter it, it says not entered or something, but the point is that I can't get in


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2019)

SpiFunTastic said:


> Not able to enter it, it says not entered or something, but the point is that I can't get in


Are you able to signin okay? Can you be more specific on the error so we can replicate? @Mike Hughey, what's the best way to resolve this?


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 13, 2019)

No I can't sign in


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2019)

I will attempt to start a conversation with SpiFunTastic to find out what is going wrong. Without a better description of the problem, there's nothing we can do.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 13, 2019)

On my iPad, if I click on the select page button for a thread, it always starts with a 4. For example, on Non-Cubers say the Darndest things, I tried to go to page 75, it would come up as page 475, and I have to press the backspace button every time I select a page. I'm on Speedsolving Dark by the way.


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> On my iPad, if I click on the select page button for a thread, it always starts with a 4. For example, on Non-Cubers say the Darndest things, I tried to go to page 75, it would come up as page 475, and I have to press the backspace button every time I select a page. I'm on Speedsolving Dark by the way.


When you click on page 75, it goes to page 475 and says it doesn't exist?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 16, 2019)

pjk said:


> When you click on page 75, it goes to page 475 and says it doesn't exist?


No, as in I click the ... button to choose a number, and when it comes up, a four is there, and I have to delete it before typing in 75.


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2019)

Where do you manually type in the page number? When you type in say, 75, it shows up as 475? 

Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## Brest (Oct 16, 2019)

Testing it now, there is a number pre-filled for me. It is however selected, so as I type it's replaced.
If the page list is "1 2 3 ... n" then the pre-fill will be 4 and if the page list is "1 ... n" then the pre-fill will be n-1


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2019)

Brest said:


> Testing it now, there is a number pre-filled for me. It is however selected, so as I type it's replaced.
> If the page list is "1 2 3 ... n" then the pre-fill will be 4 and if the page list is "1 ... n" then the pre-fill will be n-1


Thanks for that, Rob. That is expected behavior. @PetrusQuber how would you prefer it worked?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 18, 2019)

pjk said:


> Thanks for that, Rob. That is expected behavior. @PetrusQuber how would you prefer it worked?


Nah it doesn’t matter. If it was a bug, it hardly would have been a major issue.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 21, 2019)

The wiki seems to be broken:

MediaWiki 1.31 internal error

Installing some PHP extensions is required.
Required components

You are missing a required extension to PHP that MediaWiki requires to run. Please install:

fileinfo (more information)


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> The wiki seems to be broken:
> 
> MediaWiki 1.31 internal error
> 
> ...


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 17, 2019)

Two issues:

(i) There's been a couple of times when I accidentally posted a partially-written post because that's triggered by ctrl-enter (which is easy to accidentally hit when pasting some text and then trying to add a new line). Would it be possible to disable this, or at least have an option to disable it?

(ii) The tab width in code blocks is only four spaces, which makes it pretty much useless for creating tabulated data (e.g. the stats tables here were made in then copied directly from LibreOffice Calc, so they use ASCII tabs; I'd have to rewrite all of it with BBcode to make it a "proper" table). Increase to the (default) eight spaces, maybe?


----------



## pjk (Dec 19, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> (i) There's been a couple of times when I accidentally posted a partially-written post because that's triggered by ctrl-enter (which is easy to accidentally hit when pasting some text and then trying to add a new line). Would it be possible to disable this, or at least have an option to disable it?


I will look into disabling that shortcut and get back with you.



> (ii) The tab width in code blocks is only four spaces, which makes it pretty much useless for creating tabulated data (e.g. the stats tables here were made in then copied directly from LibreOffice Calc, so they use ASCII tabs; I'd have to rewrite all of it with BBcode to make it a "proper" table). Increase to the (default) eight spaces, maybe?


When you have to rewrite it all with BBCode, what exactly are you doing? Adding 4 more spaces manually? There are some issues with spacing that I'm currently working on.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 19, 2019)

pjk said:


> When you have to rewrite it all with BBCode, what exactly are you doing? Adding 4 more spaces manually? There are some issues with spacing that I'm currently working on.


As in, use the proper BBcode table tags instead of just stuffing the table into a code block as plain text.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 26, 2019)

In the "official results" tab on someone's profile, FMC and MBLD results are messed up. For example, a PR of 37 in FMC will show 0.37. For MBLD, there is something like "160017:59.43"


----------



## brododragon (Dec 26, 2019)

When I try to upload a video directly from my iPhone, It only allows me to upload photos or files from the Files app, which has basically nothing. Could you make it so that you could browse the entire photo library? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 3, 2020)

You can edit your post whenever you like normally, and if somebody has already seen the original post, it says ’edited at ———‘, right? But with PMs, why is it even if no-one has seen my message yet, after 5 minutes, the edit button disapppears?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

The smilies button is not activating the window to chosse the emojis...

Maybe this can help:








Editor & BB Code Manager


When is it ready for XenForo 2.1




xenforo.com


----------



## brododragon (Jan 3, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> The smilies button is not activating the window to chosse the emojis...
> 
> Maybe this can help:
> 
> ...


Same thing on iPhone (Safari).


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 3, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> The smilies button is not activating the window to chosse the emojis...
> 
> Maybe this can help:
> 
> ...





brododragon said:


> Same thing on iPhone (Safari).


Me too(also on iPhone Safari)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 4, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Me too(also on iPhone Safari)


Yep, emojis button doesn't work for me on a Mac on safari


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yep, emojis button doesn't work for me on a Mac on safari



currently on windows 10 with chrome and it doesn't work.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2020)

The Smilies button does not work on Waterfox neither.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> The Smilies button does not work on Waterfox neither.


*either, no double negatives.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m using iPad, and for Safari, I hold down on the button which says ‘like’ then I can choose. For computer, I just hover over it, and it shows them.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m using iPad, and for Safari, I hold down on the button which says ‘like’ then I can choose. For computer, I just hover over it, and it shows them.


That's the reaction button, not the smilies button within the reply editor that we're talking about


----------



## pjk (Jan 6, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> As in, use the proper BBcode table tags instead of just stuffing the table into a code block as plain text.


Here is an example of proper BBcode table tags. However, I understand you want to copy and paste without it reformatting. I'm working on a solution for this as a lot of reconstructions have this issue as well. Apologies about the delay, I've been swamped lately and it's not a simple solution. I'm on it and will update once I make progress.



ProStar said:


> In the "official results" tab on someone's profile, FMC and MBLD results are messed up. For example, a PR of 37 in FMC will show 0.37. For MBLD, there is something like "160017:59.43"


I'm aware of this issue and working on it.



brododragon said:


> When I try to upload a video directly from my iPhone, It only allows me to upload photos or files from the Files app, which has basically nothing. Could you make it so that you could browse the entire photo library? Thanks in advance!


You mean you can only upload 1 at a time as opposed to many at once?



PetrusQuber said:


> You can edit your post whenever you like normally, and if somebody has already seen the original post, it says ’edited at ———‘, right? But with PMs, why is it even if no-one has seen my message yet, after 5 minutes, the edit button disapppears?


The way XF is structured has prevented editing in messages/conversations which is different compared to posts.



Filipe Teixeira said:


> The smilies button is not activating the window to chosse the emojis...
> 
> Maybe this can help:
> 
> ...


I see this issue and looking into it, will update once solved.
*Edit: Fixed,* please confirm it works okay for you. Test here:  



PetrusQuber said:


> I’m using iPad, and for Safari, I hold down on the button which says ‘like’ then I can choose. For computer, I just hover over it, and it shows them.


This is expected behavior. How would you like it to work? On a phone there is no mouse, but on desktop there is.

Thanks for the feedback guys, please keep reporting any issues you notice.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 6, 2020)

It’s OK, I was just replying to previous posts.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 6, 2020)

pjk said:


> Edit: Fixed


Didn't use to work for me either, but know it does


pjk said:


> You mean you can only upload 1 at a time as opposed to many at once?


No, I want to be able to post videos. Right now I can only post pictures.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

pjk said:


> *Edit: Fixed,* please confirm it works okay for you. Test here:



Works for me


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't seem to be able to color my chat. I'm on a Mac in safari.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't seem to be able to color my chat. I'm on a Mac in safari.





Do you have that button? If so, I think you need to highlight the text, then choose the color that you want. Then, it will only show up after you have posted it.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> View attachment 11245
> 
> Do you have that button? If so, I think you need to highlight the text, then choose the color that you want. Then, it will only show up after you have posted it.



I know how to color text....


I'm saying it doesn't work for me. When I click a color for the text it doesn't change colors.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2020)

I think you need to post the reply first, then the colored text will show up.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think you need to post the reply first, then the colored text will show up.



You didn't need to before. And this text is supposed to be colored right now, but it's not.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You didn't need to before. And this text is supposed to be colored right now, but it's not.


Hmmm, then I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hmmm, then I don't know. Sorry.



Is it working for you?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 14, 2020)

for me only the first color works

i'm on windows 10, chrome 79 other colors are all default color


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 14, 2020)

Only the first color works

I’m on an iPhone


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok the first color works for me too, it's all the others that don't.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 14, 2020)

Another bug just occurred. My thread got moved and I got three notifications for it.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Another bug just occurred. My thread got moved and I got three notifications for it.



How many times did you post in the thread? You get a notification for each individual post that gets moved.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How many times did you post in the thread? You get a notification for each individual post that gets moved.


That would make sense. I posted 3 times.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm 99% sure this isn't a bug, but I don't know where to ask:

Why are all the WR posts getting moved from the WR/CR/NR forum to the General Speedcubing Discussion Forum?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm 99% sure this isn't a bug, but I don't know where to ask:
> 
> Why are all the WR posts getting moved from the WR/CR/NR forum to the General Speedcubing Discussion Forum?


Was going to comment on that...


----------



## pjk (Jan 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm 99% sure this isn't a bug, but I don't know where to ask:
> 
> Why are all the WR posts getting moved from the WR/CR/NR forum to the General Speedcubing Discussion Forum?


The WR/CR/NR forum is only for threads with videos. If no video, then it goes in General Speedcubing. Only when a video is available does it get moved to the Video Gallery. This way people looking for videos don't get deceived.


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Jan 30, 2020)

Not really a bug but
I finally decided to get back into cubing and revive this account by changing the password
However, I'm pretty sure my password for the weekly competitions is still the same, and there doesn't seem to be an option to reset it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2020)

tuga88 said:


> Not really a bug but
> I finally decided to get back into cubing and revive this account by changing the password
> However, I'm pretty sure my password for the weekly competitions is still the same, and there doesn't seem to be an option to reset it.


In the Weekly Competition, once you login on that site, you can go to the "Profile" tab, and there you can change your password.

I am making progress on integrating the Weekly Competition into the Forum, but that is probably still at least a few weeks away. So until then, they will still require separate accounts, with separately managed passwords.


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> In the Weekly Competition, once you login on that site, you can go to the "Profile" tab, and there you can change your password.
> 
> I am making progress on integrating the Weekly Competition into the Forum, but that is probably still at least a few weeks away. So until then, they will still require separate accounts, with separately managed passwords.


problem is I can't login at all since I don' t know what my password was


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2020)

tuga88 said:


> problem is I can't login at all since I don' t know what my password was


Ah, now I understand. Thanks for letting me know - I will reset your password and send you a PM about it.


----------



## IsI cubing (Feb 25, 2021)

I just got this IDK how


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 25, 2021)

IsI cubing said:


> I just got this IDK howView attachment 14980


your speedcube has covid


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2021)

IsI cubing said:


> I just got this IDK how


I put quarantines on competition accounts when extremely unlikely or impossible results are entered for the Weekly Competition, in an attempt to keep our database clean and make the competition more fun for all.

As I have never quarantined your account (lsl cubing), but it appears you have logged in with the same IP to other accounts, one of which I did quarantine, I am guessing this means you are creating multiple accounts, which is not allowed on this Forum.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> I put quarantines on competition accounts when extremely unlikely or impossible results are entered for the Weekly Competition, in an attempt to keep our database clean and make the competition more fun for all.
> 
> As I have never quarantined your account (lsl cubing), but it appears you have logged in with the same IP to other accounts, one of which I did quarantine, I am guessing this means you are creating multiple accounts, which is not allowed on this Forum.



In other words: get a VPN you noob

For legal reasons, that was a joke. I am not encouraging alt accounts


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

ProStar said:


> In other words: get a VPN you noob


Lol, that’s great.


----------



## IsI cubing (Feb 26, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> I put quarantines on competition accounts when extremely unlikely or impossible results are entered for the Weekly Competition, in an attempt to keep our database clean and make the competition more fun for all.
> 
> As I have never quarantined your account (lsl cubing), but it appears you have logged in with the same IP to other accounts, one of which I did quarantine, I am guessing this means you are creating multiple accounts, which is not allowed on this Forum.


so what should I do now can you help me

please


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 26, 2021)

IsI cubing said:


> so what should I do now can you help me





IsI cubing said:


> please


Because you’re relatively new, you could probably get away with it (even though you should have read the Forum Rules first, which clearly states that you can’t have more than 1 account), so one of the mods could probably merge your accounts together. You also should not have put in fake results. There’s no point in lying with fake results, especially when you make it so obvious.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2021)

IsI cubing said:


> so what should I do now can you help me


As the message said, you were supposed to contact me by PM. I can assume that perhaps since you are new, you don't know how to contact by PM? So since that is the case, I will send you a PM.


----------



## qwr (Feb 28, 2021)

Something that annoys me is when I search with a short phrase like ms3 or 7x7, the forum search tells me it's too short. It should just let me search it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> Something that annoys me is when I search with a short phrase like ms3 or 7x7, the forum search tells me it's too short. It should just let me search it


Yeah, and it sometimes says it’s too common
Literally adding a random word after it gives the results after that anyway


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> Something that annoys me is when I search with a short phrase like ms3 or 7x7, the forum search tells me it's too short. It should just let me search it


also, it removes words like "the" from your search even if other words are included.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 28, 2021)

I noticed when you are in the competition tab and you clock on alerts, it looks different then normal (the links are blue, and sometimes, the whole text is blue). Is this just me? 

it is not really that big of a deal. Just wondering if it is just me.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I noticed when you are in the competition tab and you clock on alerts, it looks different then normal (the links are blue, and sometimes, the whole text is blue). Is this just me?
> View attachment 15001View attachment 15002
> it is not really that big of a deal. Just wondering if it is just me.


Happens to me too. Not sure why though


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Happens to me too. Not sure why though


Probably just a bug, the competition section is a relatively new one


----------



## qwr (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> also, it removes words like "the" from your search even if other words are included.


that's pretty common for search engines since common words don't help search results.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2021)

Regarding the blue text when in the competition, yes, it's a bug, of sorts. I used a particular html tag to indicate blue links in my original competition site, and that same tag is used by the Forum code to generate something different here. By changing it in my competition code, I mess up the Forum setting; it wasn't a problem until the code was integrated into the Forum. I might have to rename a bunch of stuff to fix this. Odds are I won't worry about it for a while, but at least now it's on my radar to fix someday. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> Regarding the blue text when in the competition, yes, it's a bug, of sorts. I used a particular html tag to indicate blue links in my original competition site, and that same tag is used by the Forum code to generate something different here. By changing it in my competition code, I mess up the Forum setting; it wasn't a problem until the code was integrated into the Forum. I might have to rename a bunch of stuff to fix this. Odds are I won't worry about it for a while, but at least now it's on my radar to fix someday. Sorry for any inconvenience.


Thanks Mike! It really isn't a huge problem, and it also gives it a different look which I don't mind.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 22, 2021)

Since around yesterday/earlier today, all the YouTube embeds have been showing "This video is unavailable." (in both Chrome and Firefox).


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 22, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Since around yesterday/earlier today, all the YouTube embeds have been showing "This video is unavailable." (in both Chrome and Firefox).


Noticed this too. Also an issue in Brave and Safari.

Another bug:

When competing in the weekly comp, clicking on the notifications button triggers the JavaScript popup saying "If you leave this page, all changes will be lost". The reason for this is probably because the notification button is treated as a link instead of a button element.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2021)

Same thing also happened on another forum, probably something to do with xenforo


----------



## qwr (Jul 22, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Same thing also happened on another forum, probably something to do with xenforo







__





YouTube "This video is unavailable" issue.


Those running XF 2.2.6 Patch 1 will see this instead of the embedded YouTube video. Solution is to upgrade to XF 2.2.6 Patch 2.




www.xf2addons.com


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Since around yesterday/earlier today, all the YouTube embeds have been showing "This video is unavailable." (in both Chrome and Firefox).


Fixed, let me know of any other issues, thanks.



CodingCuber said:


> Noticed this too. Also an issue in Brave and Safari.
> 
> Another bug:
> 
> When competing in the weekly comp, clicking on the notifications button triggers the JavaScript popup saying "If you leave this page, all changes will be lost". The reason for this is probably because the notification button is treated as a link instead of a button element.


@Mike Hughey Can you please take a look and resolve this when free? Thanks.


----------



## simontiger (Oct 13, 2021)

Someone cheated this week on 4x4. If you go to the weekly comp in 4x4, you will see that in first place is someone with an average of...like...0.15, which even for 2x2 would be over 3 times less than the world record single.


----------



## pjk (Oct 14, 2021)

simontiger said:


> Someone cheated this week on 4x4. If you go to the weekly comp in 4x4, you will see that in first place is someone with an average of...like...0.15, which even for 2x2 would be over 3 times less than the world record single.


Best place to report this is on the weekly competition thread in the Forum Competitions section. @Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2021)

pjk said:


> Best place to report this is on the weekly competition thread in the Forum Competitions section. @Mike Hughey


Actually, I would prefer just a PM to me when you see this, to prevent calling attention to such behavior. This particular one has already been corrected.


----------



## Nafiz Fuad Sazid (Feb 9, 2022)

Mike hughey 
I got a wr and I never competed in any wca competition i just learned advance method like eg 1 . From that I started scoring Sub 2 at 2*2 . I found this website 2 days ago and I competed here and got my second avg pb but I got notice to delete my compete cause they are thinking I cheated.
Does it fair that if someone not competed wca can't make record.
I will be waiting for your answer


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 9, 2022)

Please understand that, _from an outside view_, someone with no track record suddenly coming along and posting world-class times will rightly be treated with suspicion. Most people who do this are lying about their results, as if cheating in a competition with literally nothing at stake has any meaning.

I am not saying that you're lying, just that you need to substantiate your results. If you can record a long session (e.g. with 50 or more solves) with the averages you claim you have, and using scrambles a trusted member here provides, I'm sure your results will be allowed to stand.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 21, 2022)

me and my twin brother signed up around the same time and a moderator named Brest thought that my twin bro's account is an alternate account. Just because we have the same birthday and live in the same country does not mean that one of us are alternate accounts. For all you know, there is probably someone in the same country as you who also shares the same birthday with you.


----------



## Thom S. (May 21, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> For all you know, there is probably someone in the same country as you who also shares the same birthday with you.


I think Brest has acted right and it's good you were able to sort it out.
Matter of fact, there is someone in my country who shares my birthday, I even know that somebody. But speedcubing being that niche of a hobby, you triggered an edge case that had to be sorted out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2022)

Please, when someone posts false times in our Weekly Competition, do not post about it. Simply send me a PM and I will take care of it as soon as I have a chance.

Calling attention to someone who is cheating, especially by name, is often giving the cheater exactly the attention they want, so it is best not to post about it.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

@Mike Hughey, I can't see the emojis in posts for some reason. 

It looks like this, I can see it, but the image file looks annoying. Could this be linked to why I can't use speedcubedb? Gil.zussman said my CSS isn't loading and that I should try ctrl+F5, but it didn't solve the problem. I also tried clearing cookies and browsing data and restarting my computer, but they all didn't work.


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 28, 2022)

my polls keep geting deleted for no reson  i'm just trying to find out what cube to get next admins


----------



## Brest (Jul 28, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> my polls keep geting deleted for no reson  i'm just trying to find out what cube to get next admins


If you want advice on what cube to get post your question in this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/which-cube-should-i-get-up-to-date-recommendations.70960/

Your post on what to learn next is here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/what-should-i-learn-next.2303/post-1488935


----------

